# Need a bow!!!



## southerner126 (Oct 27, 2011)

anybody know where i can get a cheap bow just to get started?  only been a few times with some friends and kinda gettin hooked but im tired of having to borrow a bow everytime so im lookin for something cheap just to get me started.


----------



## huntmore (Oct 28, 2011)

Try pawn shops close to you. That is the best place. My son found a 600 dollar onieda eagle for 80 this summer.


----------



## lowlight223 (Feb 5, 2012)

Pawn shop! I found a rig very cheap!


----------



## sweatequity (Feb 5, 2012)

*ebay*

craigslist and there is a archery website I have bought stuff on but cant remember the website.

You can easily get a 3-5 year old bow for under 500.


----------



## Stickemdeep (Feb 5, 2012)

How much u wanna spend I have people that I can hook u up with or type in Oneida bow on CL or e bay and u get some good. Deals


----------



## southerner126 (Feb 6, 2012)

found an old PSE fire-flight that i got set up. only shot it twice but its doin good so far. i appreciate it though.


----------

